# Vortex Retro Fit Fan Install For Existing Vents



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Just installed a Vortex fan in the bathroom. What a great upgrade. I looked at doing a 2nd maxx turbo over the bathroom but didn't like it hanging over the black tank vent. It took less than 20 minutes and so much nicer than pulling the whole vent out and resealing. For 39 bucks, my favorite mod so far.

See it here: http://www.rvandvansurplus.com/vortexvents.asp?Vehicletype=RV#


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice. Looks easy too. Been wanting one like this to replace the whimpy stock one. It looks like what they are putting in a lot of the new campers now. ---Mike


----------

